# Best monitors for under $1000 (pair)???



## Darnstrat (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm thinking about buying some more monitors, but since my studio is a non-profit setup (by design), I can't justify spending a ton of money on them.
Right now, I have 4 different sets of monitors - everything from JBL to Samson Resolv 65's (they're really awesome, btw).

Opinions?

Maybe break down into

Best under $1000/pr
Best under $500/pr


----------



## tehguit (Jul 19, 2009)

Well my votes are for the under $1000 are;
Adam A7 (they come up for under 1000 every now and again and they shouldn't be more than that second hand anyway)
Dynaudio BM5a (same as adam a7, or 6as if you find a really good deal)
or if you can find a good deal, you can get a pair of NS-10s with a nice amp (adcom/hafler) for under a grand sometimes. 

For under $500
Krk Rp6s
Yamaha HS80/50ms
Avantone mix cubes (if you don't need full range)


----------



## trifidmaster (Nov 18, 2006)

If you are into DIY, I would add to the list a DIY FE127E speaker.

I have them (closed design), and I found them very good value for the money. Note: I use a very simple chip-amp for them.

I post here the photo of this speaker and a close up of the chip amp.


----------



## 0bazooka_joe0 (Mar 22, 2010)

I use the KRK RP6s at work and they're very good with some nice tight bass response. Great for the price. The VXT series speakers are killer too. More expensive but you can still get a pair for under 1000


----------



## Tumara Baap (Apr 4, 2010)

I've primarily used just JBL LSR and mackie HR monitors. I've never used Adam or Dynaudio. That said, the firm that is at the forefront of acoustics research -at the deeper scientific plane, not just engineering implementation- is Harman International. Their LSR 6300 series are hard to beat. All of the other LSR models should be extremely competitive at their price point.

As with most things, the monitor market is also afflicted by woo-woo, undeserved reputations, and marketing tricks. Some monitors sport exotic technologies, like ART tweeters from ADAM. They may indeed show promise, but ending up with a polished product depends on knowing to what extent measurement parameters are predictive of final performance and the skill to employ a multitude of engineering approaches to achieve a given goal. A cleverly put together production unit employing conventional technology has the potential of outperforming one brandishing expensive and exclusive features.

Much is already known about what measurement criteria strongly correlate with end-point outcomes of scientifically evaluated preference ratings. If all the anechoic data that a manufacturer is willing to furnish are high resolution on-axis frequency response data (and many barely even manage to do that), it's wise to assume the worst about their scientific and engineering aptitude.

Tumara Baap


----------



## Darnstrat (Jan 9, 2010)

Tumara Baap said:


> I've primarily used just JBL LSR and mackie HR monitors. I've never used Adam or Dynaudio. That said, the firm that is at the forefront of acoustics research -at the deeper scientific plane, not just engineering implementation- is Harman International. Their LSR 6300 series are hard to beat. All of the other LSR models should be extremely competitive at their price point.
> 
> 
> 
> Tumara Baap


I've heard good things about the LSRs. Thanks to everyone who's posted. I'm making a list to go check out!


----------



## bantam (Oct 25, 2009)

I really like my dynaudio bm6a's. They can be had for 1k used.


----------



## cdavis6406 (Sep 13, 2009)

JBL


----------

